# Make Up Store swatches



## Heiaken (Aug 30, 2008)

Here's swatches for some Make Up Store produsts I currently have. I'l prolle get a few new shadows next week to replace the ones that I broke last week, so I'll swatch them too when I get em.
This is my firts time making swtaches so I hope you get an idea of the colours.

cybershadows:
































on NC15 skin without a base






microshadows






on NC15 skin wiht painterly pp as a base


----------



## Anemone (Aug 30, 2008)

NW15 skin, no base, natural light (no flash). Never realized I'd gotten the same colours in the different products... Guess what colours I like! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Microshadows Bronze and_ _Cheerleader:_





*Bronze*





*Cheerleader*






_Twinkle eyeshadows (liquid):_





*Amber*





*Angel*


----------



## Ikara (Aug 31, 2008)

I've added Embark for comparison


----------



## Heiaken (Sep 1, 2008)

Here's a few more swtaches of what I have:


----------



## Heiaken (Sep 3, 2008)

Here's the last lot of swatches for now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




cybershadows:





















on NC15 skin wihtout a base






microshadow:






lipstick





Bare





Delight





Bare, Delight, Dawn


----------



## Anemone (Sep 3, 2008)

Eyebrow powder _Tri-brow color_:


----------



## lara (Aug 27, 2010)

Make Up Store - *Sunrise *Microshadow 





Make Up Store - *Sunrise *Microshadow 





    * MAC Coppering
    * MAC Expensive Pink
    * MAC Firespot
    * Make Up Store *Sunrise*
    * MAC Mythology
    * MAC Goldmine


----------

